# sr20de /sr20ve swap ?



## gator (Feb 23, 2003)

is this possible with no problems to swap out a sr20de in a 1994 1/2 classic se-r w/ the sr20ve ? 
what is all envolved , in this delima ?
except $ 1200.00 - $ 2500.00 which i have . so i am really interested in doing.... or should i bore my sr20de block and mill the head, and build it ?


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

do you wanna stay na or would you mind going turbo? you could get an sr20det and swap it in no problem. then you'll have at least 205 hp plus mods and your at 250. you should be able to do it within 2500 bucks. hope this helps. later.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Try the www.sr20deforum.com and go to the SR20VE engine... part of the forum.......


----------

